# Grand Floridian DVC



## RDP

Excited to hear the official announcement of GFV DVC. More excited to hear that the TIW card will be available to DVC members without having to buy the annual pass (this is going to save my family lots, 20% off booze!!). Further pleased to hear we will be able to online book our DVC accommodation from the middle of january. Great to hear we are getting some 'Perks' back. 

Unsure what the planned points re allocation is going to do to the 'value' of my contract! Thoughts?


----------



## skelfbsfb

At last some good news for DVC members.


----------



## CrazyAboutWDW

What is a TIW card?


----------



## UKDEB

The Tables In Wonderland card (previously only available to Annual Passholders and Florida residents) offers a 20% discount at nearly all WDW table service restaurants.  At the $75 AP price, we've got our money back on meals at Victoria and Albert's alone.  Well worth the outlay.  The DVC price hasn't been announced yet, but the consensus is that it will be $75 (for a year's membership).


----------



## akl-fan

Unfortunately it has just been announced that it will be $100 dollars, the same as thw FL residents price.


----------



## UKDEB

OK, thanks for that, akl-fan.  We tend to buy the DVC-discounted APs anyway, so we'll still have the option of the $75 rate, but I suppose it does at least give some flexibility for those who might not want the AP, but could still benefit from the TIW.


----------



## mark&sue

it never used to have the discount off drink.  has this changed?


Susan


----------



## UKDEB

I think you must be confusing it with another discount, Sue. Even back when it was the Disney Dining Experience card, the 20% discount included alcohol.


----------



## crabbie1

I see it as covering the 18% tip and a bit more. Good you dont need AP anymore to buy it


----------



## RDP

Can you buy the TIW card online? Anybody got a link?


----------



## wilma-bride

Not sure you can buy the card online as such but you can download an application form and get more info on this link


----------



## RDP

Any update on the GFV development? Not heard much directly from DVC. Still find it hard to belive that the cost per point for the current inventory seems to be going up. GFV sounds like its going to be very expensive. Do we think this is going to be a step up from other other 'Delux' DVC proprerties? Or will we be paying for location alone? Do they plan to beef up the monorail provision to cope with the extra passengers? Could end up feeling like a London tube at rush hour!


----------



## corpcomp

RDP said:
			
		

> Any update on the GFV development? Not heard much directly from DVC. Still find it hard to belive that the cost per point for the current inventory seems to be going up. GFV sounds like its going to be very expensive. Do we think this is going to be a step up from other other 'Delux' DVC proprerties? Or will we be paying for location alone? Do they plan to beef up the monorail provision to cope with the extra passengers? Could end up feeling like a London tube at rush hour!



There are a number of threads about GFC and a lot of pictures of the construction.  Seems that they have at least two floors built.  Anticipated cost will likely be in the $160per point minimum, which seems rather extreme compared to buying BCV resale at $75 per point.

No indication that the monorail will be beefed up yet. Perhaps they will add on a few more cars but they cannot add more trains just based on the short circle of track and spacing of trains on it. 

I would wait to buy resale and dear wife prefers BCV to all other resorts due to the location and SAB.


----------



## CrazyAboutWDW

So......at $100/yr for TIW card for DVC members to get 20% off food & drinks, your breakeven is when your spending at the participating restaurants exceeeds $500. You'd have to think about that a bit to be sure you get a payback. Thanks for all the good inifo and links.


----------



## corpcomp

crabbie1 said:


> I see it as covering the 18% tip and a bit more. Good you dont need AP anymore to buy it



Well now the DVC cost is $100 with no annual renewal discount.

So if you have a dinner for $100 and get the 20% discount, they then automatically add 18% back to all sit down dinners (not counter service).  All you are really saving is the tip. So yes as one poster said, you have to put at least $500 on the card to pay for the cost of the card.  

Since we only generally go one week a year and spend about $500 on food and all that is paid for through our Disney reward points, I'm wondering if it is actually worth it.  Seems you have to be there longer or have a bigger group than we do (3) to get any significant savings.


----------



## crabbie1

corpcomp said:
			
		

> Well now the DVC cost is $100 with no annual renewal discount.
> 
> So if you have a dinner for $100 and get the 20% discount, they then automatically add 18% back to all sit down dinners (not counter service).  All you are really saving is the tip. So yes as one poster said, you have to put at least $500 on the card to pay for the cost of the card.
> 
> Since we only generally go one week a year and spend about $500 on food and all that is paid for through our Disney reward points, I'm wondering if it is actually worth it.  Seems you have to be there longer or have a bigger group than we do (3) to get any significant savings.



Well for us it will save us. I normally leave between 15 and 18% tip anyway x the 14 TS we have booked so food averaging $1400 for just TS  would save us money. The $100 would cover our tips and still get a bit extra off. Plus some CS you dnt pay a tip and we hv searched those out as well.


----------

